# SSG Matthew McClintock



## BloodStripe (Jan 6, 2016)

DoD identifies Special Forces soldier killed in Afghanistan

Blue skies. RIP.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 6, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 6, 2016)

Godspeed.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2016)

Blue Skies, my brother.  Valhalla awaits.
DOL


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rest in Peace....


----------



## Scubadew (Jan 8, 2016)

Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 8, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Jan 11, 2016)

Everyone's heart sank in Ops, when we heard a casualty, and then heard his call sign. A whole lot of frustrated guys and gals.

Rest in peace.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 16, 2016)

Native of Albuquerque- RIP.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 18, 2016)

Prayers out to all who shall mourn your passing.

LL


----------



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2016)

RIP and Hand Salute for a fallen Warrior.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 23, 2016)

I saw this article on The Chive. It's from his wife's POV. Warning, it might get a bit dusty while reading.
RIP Warrior.

Wife of fallen Green Beret shares their love story


----------

